# need a sig/banner made



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok I play a game allot and I am in a so called gang in the game and we need a gang banner. and sense you guys are the best at it..or at least used to be (sense i have not been around much) I thought I would see what you guys could do. 

I need the banner this size









the game features guns women home bombings gangs ect you have allot of things you can do. if you can work the name renegade and/or ACK into it. skies the limit, can be anything from a hot girl with a cool back ground to a guy holding a gun. 

I dont have many points left on this forum sense i dont post much for certain reasons but I will give what i have left to the best one. i will also talk to a few buds on here see if they can throw some points your way for the winning banner. 

thanks in advance guys :thumb02:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

well thanks for the help guys :confused02:

but yeah plazzman hooked it up so a big thank you to him


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No problem 

BTW, which one did you choose>?


----------

